# Need Help Quick (Please!!!!)



## southpaw27 (Mar 20, 2009)

My wife is coming over today to drop some items i borrowed to her. She said she is willing to have one more talk and that she is going to file for divorce in a week or two. Her mind is made up. What can i say or do to make her change her mind or at least make her wait? I love her so much and i cannot think of being without her the rest of my life.


----------



## al_in_al (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't think you can change her mind in one talk. You don't want to convince her to stay with you, you want her to come to that conclusion herself. 

The best you can hope for is to ask her to wait a little longer to file. So that you can both think about what you really want. 

Don't beg and try to control your emotions. Maybe mention counseling, or what you are doing to work on yourself. Tell her you still want to work on the marriage.


----------



## al_in_al (Feb 4, 2009)

If it has only been a few weeks of separation, she might not be ready to talk. My husband is still not ready to talk after 2 months on his own. Talking to him about our relationship just makes me feel worse. You might not want to talk to her today.


----------



## Harris (Apr 5, 2009)

southpaw27 said:


> My wife is coming over today to drop some items i borrowed to her. She said she is willing to have one more talk and that she is going to file for divorce in a week or two. Her mind is made up. What can i say or do to make her change her mind or at least make her wait? I love her so much and i cannot think of being without her the rest of my life.


I am going through similar problems. Just wanted to wish you best of luck and hope your marriage will be saved.


----------

